# PB10-NSD and Def Techs



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a medium size room with vaulted 8 foot ceilings. I am purchasing the Definitive Bp8's for the front mains and the clr2300 for the center. I will be using the bp1.2xs for the surrounds. Will the PB10-NSD blend well with these speakers? Also will it be powerful enough for my room?The room is 20ftx15ftx18ft.
Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

For that size of room I suggest PB12-NSD.


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

Cool thanks for the suggestion!!


----------

